# New Tinneeeee



## sonny.barile (Sep 5, 2016)

Got a brand new tin boat last week. It's a 16 ft. Duranautic side console. It has a vinyl covered marine plywood floor, a plumbed live well, navigation lights, a bilge pump, and a color fish finder. The finder is not fancy (HB 197C) but it does what I need it to do. All the electric stuff is wired to the console. The power is a 30hp Evinrude E-Tec with electric start and power trim. 
The most important option that I added was plastic bunk covers for the LR trailer. I use my boat in the salt so this will help protect against corrosion. I think these are a little better than the plastic pads as absolutely none of the aluminum comes into contact with the bunk or carpet. 

Not sure if I am going to add a trolling motor. The towing weight is pretty high for my vehicle. The total weight (including the trailer) is 1060 lbs. Im pulling it with a 2010 Honda CRV. I have the AWD model and it is slated for 1500 lbs max. but after towing this boat a couple of times already, Im not sure if Im comfortable adding another 75 lbs. (battery and TM

Well anyhow......I have been on this site enough times to know people like pictures.....

Proud Papa


----------



## Texas Prowler (Sep 5, 2016)

Very nice tin! 

Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk


----------



## rednecknproud21 (Sep 5, 2016)

Nice

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## KMixson (Sep 6, 2016)

Pretty Boat! Cool!


----------



## Fire1386 (Sep 6, 2016)

Nice boat, enjoy..... Maybe time for a pickup to pull it with.....


----------



## Johnny (Sep 6, 2016)

wow - good job, Sonny !!
I love the color - and the high sides !!
I am thinking you will not be home much this summer.
camping and boating !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sonny.barile (Sep 6, 2016)

Yeah This will get me out of the river and into the bay. This Evinrude sips gas so I can be out all day and it won't cost much. The little woman is way more comfortable in this boat so maybe I can get her to come out a little more. She fishes a little but she also likes to just take a leisurely cruise and take pictures of the wildlife. 

The color of this boat is kind of strange. They call it a seafoam green but it doesn't look green to me. It is a Duranautic boat made by the Marathon Boat Group up in NY state. I like that it is made here in the US. Makes me feel good to know my neighbors built it.

BTW I really like this Evinrude E-Tec 30. I didn't realize how much I missed having a 2-stroke until I fired this thing up.


----------



## lakemap (Sep 3, 2018)

Nice rig! I’ve fished out of duranautic utility V’s forever. So I was wondering about how the console is mounted on that boat. Does in sit on top of, or just Behind the front bench seat?


----------



## bcbouy (Sep 3, 2018)

i wish my alumacraft had a dash that big.plenty of realestate for a screen,ff,stereo and every gauge under the sun.


----------



## sonny.barile (Mar 24, 2019)

lakemap said:


> Nice rig! I’ve fished out of duranautic utility V’s forever. So I was wondering about how the console is mounted on that boat. Does in sit on top of, or just Behind the front bench seat?



Sorry for not replying lakemap.....I haven’t looked at this page in a while.

It is bolted to the side and the floor. There is a gap between the front bench and the console. It’s just eight or ten inches. I keep my net there.....


----------



## sonny.barile (Mar 24, 2019)

bcbouy said:


> i wish my alumacraft had a dash that big.plenty of realestate for a screen,ff,stereo and every gauge under the sun.



I don’t have any gages. The evinrude gages are for the 40hp and up and I have a 30. I do have a fish finder mounted on the dash. There is a switch panel for the lights, fish finder, bilge, and the livewell pump. I have 1 circuit left open if I want to add something else. I wasnt thinking about a stereo but now you put that thought in my head.


----------



## sonny.barile (Jul 26, 2022)

Update………

I added an Evinrude tachometer and a USB charging port. 

Turns out the dealer was wrong about not being able to add a tachometer. The e-tec when below 40hp will not communicate with NEMA but it is capable of using older style retro tachometers with Evinrude System Check protocol. It already had the wire harness at the control unit. It was a simple matter of getting the correct tachometer with a connector to plug it in without having to wire anything. It was as simple as cutting the hole and tightening the nuts on the bracket. 




I also wired in a USB charger for emergency phone charging……..



I added a horn and button last year……



My boat only came with one pilot seat. The hinge broke last summer so I decided to take that opportunity to add some seats. I bought some Tempress cordura camo. It doesn’t show stains and it doesnt hold heat or cold like vinyl and made in the USA. 

I got some 1/2” HDPE marine board to build backer boards (man this HDPE is expensive) and used the Tempress quick remove swivels with stainless tee nuts and hardware. I rounded over the edges With a router and screwed the backer boards down with self tappers and LocTite. Been in there since last year and they are holding up well.


----------



## Kismet (Jul 26, 2022)

You have created/are creating a truly outstanding fishing craft. Nicely chosen and nicely modified. =D>


----------



## LDUBS (Jul 26, 2022)

The boat is looking great. I have a different model Tempress brand seats in my boat and love then. Going on 4 years and they still look like new. I do put covers over them when the boat is stored.


----------



## Ronbedard57 (Jul 26, 2022)

Hi,
Beautiful boat! If towing weight /battery/ trolling motor is a concern, why not carry that stuff in the Honda en-route, and set them in place before you launch?
Just a thought...


----------



## sonny.barile (Jul 26, 2022)

Kismet said:


> You have created/are creating a truly outstanding fishing craft. Nicely chosen and nicely modified. =D>



Thanks. I like to be comfortable when I’m fishing. 



LDUBS said:


> The boat is looking great. I have a different model Tempress brand seats in my boat and love then. Going on 4 years and they still look like new. I do put covers over them when the boat is stored.



The port and and back seats are the All Weather models with swivels. The pilot seat is the Nav short style no swivel. Extra cushion for when I’m at the wheel. 



Ronbedard57 said:


> Hi,
> Beautiful boat! If towing weight /battery/ trolling motor is a concern, why not carry that stuff in the Honda en-route, and set them in place before you launch?
> Just a thought...



I posted those top pictures back in 2016. I replaced the Honda with a 2017 Jeep Renegade TrailHawk with 2000 lbs capacity so I was able to put a battery/charger up front and a MotorGuide Xi3 with the spot lock. These new trolling motors really change the game……


----------

